
U.S. coronavirus toll tops 50k - sahin-boydas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/04/25/coronavirus-latest-news/
======
lihaciudaniel
The healthcare system and the neccesity for liberty (as seen in the protests
for quarantine to be lifted) is a deadly combo may be the reason for this
happening

~~~
qppo
Deaths lag infections by weeks. If anyone got sick from those protests they
haven't been sick long enough to make it to this statistic.

